# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  project mandolin on Ebay

## jim simpson

listed as a project mandolin on Ebay: inlay looks a bit rough, ambitious to try to make one's own (replica) inlay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Project-f-5...Condition=3000

----------


## Jeff Mando

I could see $100 or so, but where do they get $1500?  Overpriced, IMHO.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## William Smith

Way overpriced but if a LOT cheaper it has potential for someone right? Sure is waaaaaaaay better than the F-5 I made from scratch 20 years ago! That was a joke, I'm so happy it no longer is on this earth!

----------

jim simpson

----------


## jim simpson

I like the project mandolins if they're interesting and I can afford them. I picked up a Catalfamo a couple of years back that was fun to correct some issues on.

----------


## poul hansen

Never buy other peoples failed projects. It's 5 times as difficult to remedy other peoples failures than to repair an honest instrument with damage or wear.

There is a reason for their selling.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> this is a copy built around a rather nice body and neck


I'm not gonna jump on this one  :Cool:

----------


## Jeff Mando

Or maybe, a copy built around a rather nice body and neck, which itself was a copy of an old Gibson design....the real shortcoming was that the manufacturer put their own name on the peghead, rather than Gibson..........(funny how that works?)  A good hobbyist could "correct" all that....

Reminds me of a guitar show I attended in Newport, Ky about 15 years ago, mostly established vintage dealers with a few local hobbyists displaying at the tables.  Mostly, really cool, but expensive stuff, like you would expect, BUT one poor fella had the most "unique" booth......all his guitar were $100 or so, AND all of them were Gibsons -- at least that is what the peghead said.  I know you're probably thinking those Chinese Gibsons that were going around back then -- nope!  Those would look pro compared to his stuff -- real bottom line stuff.  He had taken the "Gibson" off of string packages and magazine ads and pasted them to his guitars.  Evidently, it was very important to him that they were "Gibsons!"  (This was before the current Gibson management, who probably would have shut down his "operation.")  In fact, that was the beauty of it, nobody cared and those who noticed just got a good snicker out of it.

----------


## pops1

I saw that one a couple days ago, went right on past.

----------


## Charles E.

Looks like the neck was broken out and took the button with it. Also looks like a really low neck angle. No thanks.

I would say it is worthless.

----------

